# Is it ok to use a lap top computer?



## stacy (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi, I occasionally use a laptop for about an hour or so every day but i have noticed the baby really moves about as soon as i go on it! Just wondered if its safe to use or not?
thanks
stacy


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi 

Laptops do give out alot of heat so i would suggest you dont put it directly on your lap (or bump if big).  Put it on a tray or something that insulates the heat if you must use it on your lap for short periods but you would probably be better off on the table for longer periods.  hope that helps

Jan


----------

